# Liability if objects such as flower pots fall from balcony?



## Paulk (7 Apr 2014)

Hi All,

I have been putting flower and plant pots on my balcony along with tables, chairs and benches.

Due to the recent stormy weather, I was wondering who would be liable if any of the above items blew off my balcony and caused damage to people or objects such as a window or car. 

Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## peteb (8 Apr 2014)

If they flew off your balcony as a result of the wind, who is going to know where they came from?


----------



## Paulk (8 Apr 2014)

peteb said:


> If they flew off your balcony as a result of the wind, who is going to know where they came from?



Some of my pots are very distinctive so it is highly likely that the neighbours would know where they came from.


----------



## peteb (8 Apr 2014)

Have you contents cover? (Not your block policy) as this would cover personal public liability.


----------



## runner (8 Apr 2014)

If I saw flower pots flying past my window, I would check my medication before my insurance policy...
To make a claim against you I expect someone would have to prove negligence.


----------



## monagt (8 Apr 2014)

Due care and attention..............get ready to be sued and I hope your Insurance company covers you.


----------



## shesells (8 Apr 2014)

Our management company wrote to all balcony units and asked them to put all pots and window boxes inside balcony railings rather than outside or on, after a near miss. The alternative was to ban them altogether, balconies are management company property. If you put anything in a position where it can injure a third party then you are responsible.


----------



## Paulk (9 Apr 2014)

peteb said:


> Have you contents cover? (Not your block policy) as this would cover personal public liability.



Thanks for the replies everybody!

Yes, I have content cover. I did not realise that this would cover public liability.


----------



## Bronte (9 Apr 2014)

Paulk said:


> Yes, I have content cover. I did not realise that this would cover public liability.


 
Just make sure that your policy covers this.  And try and place your pots in a safe position.  You owe it to other people to take care.  When a storm is threathened take them in.


----------



## DB74 (9 Apr 2014)

You should really be commended here. If one of your pots falls onto a small child I'm sure it will be a great comfort to their parents to know that you had the correct insurance in place.


----------

